# Fin Loss --- Will it grow back?



## SalemWitchChild (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi. I have a red Betta name Rojo. He's a new fish and I have him in a small set up. I noticed tonight that part of his fin is gone. So I looked up betta fin loss. I'm certain that it's not rot. It was likely caused by a plastic plant that was in the tank. I have removed it. But my question is should I do anything else? Is he likely to survive and grow back his tail? He's having no troubles swimming and has ate his food ok tonight. Other than looking a little tattered I do think he's fine for now. Is there anything I can do? Perhaps stress coat? And how long do you think his fins will take to grow? If indeed they will.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
you could help him along with some melafix,
keep him warm,and keep the water as clean as possible.
it will take a couple of weeks i think for you to notice
any growth.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, his fins should grow back. Just make sure to keep the water extra clean to prevent infection. Adding some stress coat might help them heal faster. I would stay away from the melafix though, as I have never had any luck with it. If you dose according to the directions it builds up terribly in the water and on the surface (where your betta needs to breathe). In my opinion it is more trouble than it is worth. I would just go with clean water and stress coat. Good luck.


----------



## hunnybooo (Jul 16, 2008)

*Fin Loss =[*

My Betta has lost a great deal of his fins. I have only had him since Friday night and its only Wednesday now. I feel horrible because I just can't figure out what exactly happened to him. I have ruled out rot but I think it may have been either my other fish [he is an african cichlid] or it was the plant that I removed this morning. It could have also been the filter [he seems to like trying to swim up the gentle current]. I was so sad to see him this morning because A LOT of his fins are now gone and they were not this way when I went to bed. I feel horrible and I hope they grow back but what are some tips to get the process started?


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

an african cichlid...is in with your Betta! There is your problem!


----------



## hardflip2heavan (Jul 3, 2008)

the ciclid is most likely nipping his fins off. if you can get him out of the tank with the ciclid in it and on his own he should be fine. i had a betta lose all of his fins and regrew them back in about a month. they will grow back, it will take some time but they will grow back.


----------



## hunnybooo (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you. I tried telling my boyfriend that two aggressive fish in one tank would be a problem but he didn't want to listen. They actually did very well up until now. I will be getting rid of Oreo [the cichild] soon, maybe get him his own tank. Hopefully Spencer [betta] will be okay!

=] Thanks again


----------



## JumpingMolly (Jul 15, 2008)

I can't help but wonder if your boyfriend said that on purpose knowing that the result would annoy
you. Guys are like that sometimes. A friend of mine would always put his girlfriend's cat out knowing
that it would make her mad and possibly the cat he doesn't like would never come back.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

I would get a tank divider for the time being...they need to be separated


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree with Flashygirl..get them apart now..your Betta won't last much longer


----------



## hunnybooo (Jul 16, 2008)

Update: Oreo & Spencer are now in seperate tanks. Well, Spencer [the betta] is in a fish bowl for now until I get his tank but they both seem very happy. The bowl & tank are pushed up against each other so they are usually staring at each other & chasing each other. His tail is also already starting to grow back. It looks great =]

One question I do have though.. There are lots of bubbles in the corner of my betta's bowl?! What are they? Are they good for him or should I get them out somehow?


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Spencer must like Oreo ALOT better now! He's blowing a bubble nest..he is thinking he might get lucky  ...That's what the male Betta does in preperation for breeding.


----------

